# A-Rod Admits Steroid Use



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=3894847

Eventhough I think this tarnishes his legacy, I respect the fact that he came out and fessed up to what he did. If Clemens would have done the same thing just imagine how much easier his life would be these days. Same with BBonds.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

One thing to think about is how bad these players that are named now will sue for this info being released. This "survey" they did was supposed to be confidential and kept secret. Now that it is out.....A-rod could get a payday like his contract!

But yes this does tarnish his record or his image. But he was honest in the survey and was honest in admitting what he did. the media will blow it out of proportion more than anything else.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

What happens when he does break bonds records ********


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

specialpatrolgroup said:


> What happens when he does break bonds records ********


They will be just as legit as his, or McGwire's or Sosa's for that matter. Maris and Aaron are still the kings IMO.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

The guy is a loser, I hope everyone caught the replay of his interview with 60 minutes in 2007

LOSER


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think that anyone who has used or confessed to using roids should not be let in the HOF and their records should have an asterisk by their name.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

it was sad day for me to hear that. I thought of all the players, he was legit.....and to hear this is depicable.... sad day in baseball

Clemens has to feel like an idiot, he's about the only one who still to this day admits he hasn't done any drugs..............and I'd put money on it, that he was just as involved....


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Tator said:


> it was sad day for me to hear that. I thought of all the players, he was legit.....and to hear this is depicable.... sad day in baseball
> 
> Clemens has to feel like an idiot, he's about the only one who still to this day admits he hasn't done any drugs..............and I'd put money on it, that he was just as involved....[/quote
> 
> I agree with you, Clemen's should of come clean right away and taken his lumps, all's he's doing now is digging a deeper hole :eyeroll:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Time to become soccer fans.................................... uke:


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I'll probably be the only one to do this but I'm supporting him. While he knew it was wrong he took testosterone and one other minor steroid. However these were also not illegal at the time he took them and were also said to be used by 80% of all MLB players. And like someone stated before, this survey test was supposed to be kept confidential. He should definatly take legal action against them. Also the broad that did the reporting for SI I'm sure was not completly legal in her findings of this "confidential" test. Lastly when it came out he admitted it openly like a man. As far as I'm concerned he is an amazing ball player and its obvious that he doesn't need them as he's only gotten better through the years of not using and like I said he did nothing illegal at the time and although it was not looked kindly upon it was not illegal. I say he deserves every award and honor he recieves and should get a little respect for he is one of the best.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

respect??? every record broken by the druggeez, are tainted records.

Want respect, I'll respect the guy who doesn't openly deny to a grand jury about using roids. Sure it was legal at the time, doesn't make it right. And lying openly every day (Clemens), is BS.

I don't condone what they did, yep, all of them were great players, BUT were they great players, or good players with the edge to make them great, it's a question that we'll never ever be able to answer for the roid users!!!

Tator


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

870 XPRS said:


> Time to become soccer fans.................................... uke:


Agreed! I gotta tell ya...

This was truly the very last straw for me with baseball...

I'm done. fini. finished.

Completely and utterly disgusted.

I'm SOOOO over baseball!

Never again will I support that sport. It has zero interest from me, even if I were offered free tickets behind home plate. That is how little I even care to know anything about this sport anymore. Heck I think I'm even done calling it a sport.

It is completely unacceptable to allow this admitted cheating to be perpetuated. The only way the sport will ever regain legitimacy is to ban A-Rod for life.

Only something that drastic will restore the public's faith in a sport that is quickly dropping ever farther in popularity...

My .02


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Wait a second here...

Late breaking news... now Tejada is being accused too?

WTF?

Sigh... time to stop caring about the sport.

I really can't imagine how MLB will survive if one more huge name comes to light...

I can't believe a fan base would support any of this at all given this coming to light.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

what's so bad about being a soccer fan, I mean, jesus, what if you had to be forced to watch Nascar, or even NHL!!!!!!! when that day comes, may the lord shooteth me downeth....

ha


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Really? A-Rod was on the juice? Could've fooled me.....

Early Days









Recent


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> I'll probably be the only one to do this but I'm supporting him. While he knew it was wrong he took testosterone and one other minor steroid. However these were also not illegal at the time


It was illegal in the US.

There is no such thing as a minor steroid. It is cheating, it is wrong and the day of reckoning for all these jerks will be when they die at 50 like Ken Caminti and Lyle Alzado. I was playing college ball in the late 90's and early 00's, this is bull. The guys who juiced and got away with it had a huge advantage, think about it. You play how many games in a week and the guys who juiced are not as tired during the game and recover faster after the game. Not to mention the obvious strength and speed they gained synthetically. I talked to one of my old teammates not too long ago and he said we all should have been on them, who knows where anyone would have ended up?

Think about the kids, high schoolers all over this country right now are committing suicide, having bizzarre life altering injuries, and other social problems (rape) from juicing and this has to stop and stop now. McCain tried getting this across to people last fall and he was spot on. Now people need to listen


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I can't support a cheater and especially a liar.He clearly said he didn't use them.If SI hadn't found out......he sure wouldn't have said he did.And I really can't feel sorry for him.

I just hope all of the 104 are revealed.Then adjust the record book.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Also A-Fraud only took steroids from 01-03......OH OK, I guess if he says so.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

TK33 said:


> The guy is a loser, I hope everyone caught the replay of his interview with 60 minutes in 2007
> 
> LOSER


He is the best player in the game. Please don't try and tell me any of the Twins players are better.

He has been tested plenty since 2003 and has been clean. He still is the best player in the game and his numbers have not decreased.

How can you tell me you believe that any power hitter/pitcher has never taken anything now. There are 103 players that also tested positive most I am sure are still playing now.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Like TK33 said....

All steriods are illegal in the US.

Here is another take on it. We are not taking football players who were known to have taken them through the ringer like we are taking these baseball players. every year a football player gets drilled for a band substance or masking agents.....Look at MN this year. But are they getting drug through the mud like the baseball players.

How about the 86 mets. The majority have admitted to doing coke during the seasons. But are they getting drug through the mud.......All I need to say is Gooden and Strawberry. (others have admitted too)

Yes all these players did an illegal drug. They should be taken to criminal court for the positive tests and get what the court sees fit. Just like a person caught on any dope charges.

Yes Record books should have an asterics.....but all the records should IMO. Some of the records that stand today the old timers played less games, or they pitched more games in a year, etc. There needs to be a division anyways. Think about it in the 80's there was not many 5 man rotations, no middle relief, no set up men. The starter pitched 7 or 8 innings then the closer came in and pitched 2 or so innings not just one.

One thing to remember is that they did take am illegal drug by US standards. They should get fined, jail time, etc. as the courts see fit just like if anyone of us would get caught.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

In 2004, AROD was fore-warned of a drug test that we would be getting. Nuff said.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> He is the best player in the game. Please don't try and tell me any of the Twins players are better.


Ozzie Guillen has repeatedly called Justin Morneau the most dangerous hitter in baseball.

Now put him on vitamin S, he could break any records on the books because unlike the rest of the premadonna homerun hitters and A-fraud Morneau has real power to all fields at any count. Now take guillen, spann, mauer, and cuddyer (lineup protection behind him) put them on vitamin S and how many RBI's could Morneau have? Batting average? Morneau would be the most serious triple crown threat in baseball.

Who knows, I do know that Morneau gives money to charity, buys the little people in the twins organization xmas gifts, after signing his huge contract he went home and took his mother out for supper, no clubhouse distractions, no madonna, just all class all the time. Now ask yourself who the best player in the game is.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

TK33 said:


> Ozzie Guillen has repeatedly called Justin Morneau the most dangerous hitter in baseball.


Ozzie also said the following things.

http://www.rivalfish.com/rivalroom/2007 ... uotes.html

I never said A Rod was the best person in baseball, but he does give money to charities as well. Do some searching and you will find plenty of donations.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Ozzie is a more controversial yogi berra type slogan machine.

I am aware that A-fraud gives money to charity, the point is the guy is a cheat. Look at that 60 minutes interview from 2007, he is a loser and he deserves to be placed in the same class as clemens, tejada, and the like. At least mcgwire just kept his mouth shut.


----------

